# nfs most wanted car sell ???



## tweety_bird_bunny (Nov 6, 2006)

suppose i bought a car and upgraded it regulalrly in nfs MW,,, now if i want to buy another new car,,will i have to purchase all its upgrades differently??i mean is there no way that upgrades of the previous car are transferred onto the new car as it used to happen in NFS UG1.
also if i even if my car has all the upgrades its selling price doesnt increase,,so if i sell a car with a lot of upgrades, dat means i loose it all???
help me...


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Nov 6, 2006)

when u sell ur car, it will be sold to amount which u bought it first time with no upgrades. But i think the ugrades will be saved, u better remove all the upgrades of all the upgraded car and then sell it and then if u buy a new car, u can apply these upgrades.............im not sure, try this and reply what happened.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 6, 2006)

tweety_bird_bunny said:
			
		

> suppose i bought a car and upgraded it regulalrly in nfs MW,,, now if i want to buy another new car,,will i have to purchase all its upgrades differently??i mean is there no way that upgrades of the previous car are transferred onto the new car as it used to happen in NFS UG1.
> also if i even if my car has all the upgrades its selling price doesnt increase,,so if i sell a car with a lot of upgrades, dat means i loose it all???
> help me...



Yeah,you need to purchase it's upgrade seprately,if you want money sell the existing car and invest it's money on new car.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes, as TechMastermind said, you need to BUY Upgrade parts Separately for every car you own.

Whatever upgrades you've applied to a car will not be taken into account when selling, the selling price of ur car is around the half of original.

To get some money from the Upgrades you did, Before you sell a Upgraded Car, Remove the PARTS, i.e., Downgrade your car , just select "STOCK" for the parts which you have upgraded.

E.g. You have Upgraded Mitsubishi Lancer to Body Kit #3  ,& now you want to sell, then goto to Mod shop & DOWNGRADE the car, i.e., select "The Body Kit" then again select "STOCK" , now you can see some money Added to your total.

But NEVER try to DOWNGRADE the PERFORMANCE parts (like engine, Turbo) , you'll be charged for the Downgrading.


----------



## tweety_bird_bunny (Nov 8, 2006)

oh ho.....this is realy disgusting....now i wud hav to rebuy everthng....bfs UG1 was gr8...
in MW even the nitro effects arent too gr8...stupidtail lights extend backwards...
i wil c wat nfs carbon got in it


----------



## iMav (Nov 8, 2006)

tail light effect is in carbon also .... and as far as car thing goes .... hence  dnt change my cars i keep the same car .... only sony's car tht i got and my cobalt is wat used for the entire game .... makes it feel like u actually own those cars and they r ur babies and yeah i agree ug1 was very good


----------

